# Considering a 1990 735iL



## cad8191 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm looking at a '90 735IL with 230K miles. Is this considered a lot of miles for an older 7 series? It's a daily driver that's been in one family it's entire life. According to the owner it runs great and only the CD changer is dead. I know it's been in a few fender benders, but appears to have been put back together well and the price $2900. Having never owned a BMW, are there things I should be looking for? The owner is my boss, so I don't think he'd offload a clunker on me. Thanks


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

a decent choice, and, easier to work on than a 740/750. however, all of them have dual climate controls that a lot of techs hate to work on, and the 'L' models have the lad suspension which tends to be a bit on the pricey side when in need of repair. 

as with any car purchase, a review of the vehicle maintenance is great to have, and the fact that it has been a 1 family car is also good. still, get a pre purchase inspection done before you purchase.



df


----------



## Beam Man (Feb 26, 2010)

*Make him an offer*

I'd offer him no more than 1500 - 1800.
It's 20 years old, and 250k. You'll have to most likely replace steering linkages which become loose unless he's had it done. Is the leather in good shape? How about oil leaks in the timing covers? Look it over good.


----------

